# NGD Guild M25E California Burst



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ordered this in June, got it about a week ago. On paper, this guitar ticked a lot of boxes for me. I wanted a smaller bodied acoustic (this is a concert) and I didn't own an all mahogany. 1 3/4" nut, 25 1/2" scale, Baggs Element with V and T. It certainly has a smaller bodied sound to it but not boxy like a lot of ones I've played. Sounds wonderful on it's own and plugged in. After playing a D-18 this is kinda like driving a fast go-cart...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very pretty! Where are Guilds being built these days?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice looking guitar. Did you spec the 3/4 nut or has guild gone to wider nut width these days.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Man that it so nice!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Very pretty! Where are Guilds being built these days?


These are made in California. I don't know about the rest of their line.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Very nice looking guitar. Did you spec the 3/4 nut or has guild gone to wider nut width these days.


No personal spec. It's how they spec'd this model.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Sweet guitar, nice burst! I really dig the smaller guitars now, I have a hard time playing my dreadnaught. I picked up a Sigma 000 M plus and its great.


----------

